# Upholstery - anyone used Tappers in Birmingham?



## Jimmad (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all
We were planning on getting our 95 Kon tiki re-upholstered this winter and had pretty much decided on Regal in Nottingham as they have had excellent reviews. 
However at the motorhome show at the NEC, we found a company called Tappers, based in Birmingham. Really friendly guy and helpful, and his prices were cheaper than Regal too. 

However it's a lot of money to spend and I was hoping someone else may have some experience of them before we comit. 

Any thoughts anyone?

Thanks 
Jim


----------



## NewGirlDriving (Nov 2, 2011)

*Curtains.....and upholstery*

Hi
I'm booked in with Regal for some new curtains in a couple of weeks time. They are doing all the sewing and fittings including new hooks etc if necessary and I am providing the fabric ( I have a friend who runs a fabric warehouse and if I didn't use him there would be serious bovver!) If you want I can let you know how I get on? Contact so far with Regal has been amazing, very knowledgeable and helpful, including staying for 2 nights in their yard for free. They do all the work in a day....7.30 to 4.30.

Ilkeston is quite a bit closer too for me, but that wouldn't matter if the job's a good 'un!

After that I will have a set of homemade lined Hymer B544 curtains free to a good home. Van windows, screen window and door windows only. Made by the previous owner's lady wife. There is nothing wrong with them that I can see, just that they don't match the seats or the floor or the van.......and that is a visual challenge too far for me!


----------



## Rubbertramp (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd certainly be interested in a free set of curtains..... although I don't have a Hymer. What are their dimensions?


----------



## alanval (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi we just had our Hymer upholstered in Leather by Care A Van Birmingham very pleased with it. Took 2 full days they were really busy but I thought that was a good sign .....Also stayed in their yard with electric.
 Val


----------



## bob72 (Nov 3, 2011)

alanval said:


> Hi we just had our Hymer upholstered in Leather by Care A Van Birmingham very pleased with it. Took 2 full days they were really busy but I thought that was a good sign .....Also stayed in their yard with electric.
> ValView attachment 3522



I can also vouch for care-a-van excellent service and price. Even picked the van up from us at a convenient time and drove it to e workshop and returned it for free!

Will use them again for the front seats when I have the budget.


----------



## alanval (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi yes Care a Van staff were really nice ,even looked after my dog while we went into Birmingham for a few hours.And we could use the Toilet in the office department as well.     val


----------



## NewGirlDriving (Nov 3, 2011)

*Curtains.....and upholstery*

OK, the curtains are 24" deep by 30" wide - 2 pairs that size in a cream background with terracotta flowers, quite a heavy weight fabric. I can send a photo if I can work out how to on here. They are slightly faded but seem well made with attached lining in cream. Also look clean, no signs of smoke or other heavy perfume.

Then a pair 26" deep by 48" wide in a plain cream with embossed flower pattern, no lining. Again slightly faded, might be marked, I don't know as I haven't examined them too closely.

You would have to collect. I live near Selby in North Yorkshire and they aren't available until the 16th of November. I will be in Ilkeston, Derbyshire on the 15th if that was convenient to collect?

I guessed the words 'free' would bring a response!

I'm looking for a loo-roll cover for my 1991 B544 Hymer, odd that it is missing as it is a simple plastic cap in cream that sits over the top of the roll.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 3, 2011)

alanval said:


> Hi we just had our Hymer upholstered in Leather by Care A Van Birmingham very pleased with it. Took 2 full days they were really busy but I thought that was a good sign .....Also stayed in their yard with electric.
> ValView attachment 3522



Hi Alanval, Really looks good. How much would it cost to have just the driver and passenger cab seats done in material (not leather) A rough idea will do. Thanks


----------



## alanval (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi I`m really not sure we never got a price for material .If you phone them they are very nice and will give you a quote no problem.We saw them at the Northern Motorhome show.its a father and son business.We were quite happy with what we paid...
 Val
http://www.careavan.org/


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 3, 2011)

alanval said:


> Hi I`m really not sure we never got a price for material .If you phone them they are very nice and will give you a quote no problem.We saw them at the Northern Motorhome show.its a father and son business.We were quite happy with what we paid...
> Val
> CareAvan for Caravan Upholstery, Motor Home Re-Upholstery and Foam Boat Cushions



Alanval, Thanks Buddy.


----------



## alanval (Nov 3, 2011)

There was a couple from Cornwall there when we were.They were having a complete inside done trimmings, carpets, curtains and upholstery.I think they had it done in two days as well ours was just the seating and new foam .We don`t have any trimmings at all in our van. With it being leather it took a little longer.

     val


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 4, 2011)

alanval said:


> There was a couple from Cornwall there when we were.They were having a complete inside done trimmings, carpets, curtains and upholstery.I think they had it done in two days as well ours was just the seating and new foam .We don`t have any trimmings at all in our van. With it being leather it took a little longer.
> 
> val



Hi Alanval, Any idea where in Cornwall? A name of a town or place will do. It would save me a lot on mileage. Thanks.


----------



## alanval (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi they were from Launceston .. cant remember their names though....Swift  (Roadstar)  sorry not much help ..

 Val


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 4, 2011)

alanval said:


> Hi they were from Launceston .. cant remember their names though....Swift  (Roadstar)  sorry not much help ..
> 
> Val



Thanks Val, that will do. Most appreciated.


----------



## Jimmad (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi
We did get a quote from Regal, really friendly and helpful guy. Great reviews all over the web about them too. However for a full re upholstery inc new foam of our 5 berth he wants £1450 plus vat. Which for an old 'un a bit over budget. 
Tappers are £1200 inc vat, for the same but will take 2-3 days rather than same day from Regal. 

However, its still a lot of money and would be great if anyone else had some experience of them. 

I'll have a google for some reviews...

Would be also great to hear how you get on!

Thanks 





NewGirlDriving said:


> Hi
> I'm booked in with Regal for some new curtains in a couple of weeks time. They are doing all the sewing and fittings including new hooks etc if necessary and I am providing the fabric ( I have a friend who runs a fabric warehouse and if I didn't use him there would be serious bovver!) If you want I can let you know how I get on? Contact so far with Regal has been amazing, very knowledgeable and helpful, including staying for 2 nights in their yard for free. They do all the work in a day....7.30 to 4.30.
> 
> Ilkeston is quite a bit closer too for me, but that wouldn't matter if the job's a good 'un!
> ...


----------



## Rubbertramp (Nov 4, 2011)

NewGirlDriving said:


> OK, the curtains are 24" deep by 30" wide - 2 pairs that size in a cream background with terracotta flowers, quite a heavy weight fabric. I can send a photo if I can work out how to on here. They are slightly faded but seem well made with attached lining in cream. Also look clean, no signs of smoke or other heavy perfume.
> 
> Then a pair 26" deep by 48" wide in a plain cream with embossed flower pattern, no lining. Again slightly faded, might be marked, I don't know as I haven't examined them too closely.
> 
> ...



Thank you for taking the trouble to post the Info...and they would fit in my van but the flowers....not really me....sorry.


----------

